# thunderbird in condivisione lan

## strafacendo

Ho un dubbio, in una rete lan dove ci sono connessi diversi computer con installato in alcuni win xp in altri linux ho bisogno di avere su tutti la stessa posta, cioè in tutti voglio usare thunderbird in modo che sia la posta in entrata che in uscita e tutte le altre cartelle siano uguali in tutti i computer. Ho pensato che la cosa possa funzionare mettendo la cartella del profilo in una cartella condivisa in rete dove tutti abbiano accesso in scrittura, teoricamente dovrebbe funzionare, a parte il fatto che due utenti non potranno aprire thunderbird contemporaneamente per non avere un errore di scrittura.

Questa cosa può funzionare solo nella mia mente contorta o è fattibile? O magari esiste una maniera più semplice?

Grazie a tutti!

Ciao ciao

Alex

----------

## randomaze

 *strafacendo wrote:*   

> Questa cosa può funzionare solo nella mia mente contorta o è fattibile? O magari esiste una maniera più semplice?

 

Mettere su un server imap... forse non é la cosa più semplice ma sicuramente é la cosa più corretta  :Wink: 

----------

## Anthony55789

se il tuo server nn supporta l'IMAP e il solo POP3 puoi dirgli di scaricare la posta e di lasciare una copia sul server.

----------

## strafacendo

usa il pop3 ma se faccio così solo chi invia i msg ne tiene una copia, io voglio che tutti possano andare nella cartella msg inviati e leggere le e-mail di tutti.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Segui il suggerimento di randomaze!!!

Se vuoi installare un serverino facile facile Imap con il supporto alle Maildir utilizza dovecot, &egrave; in portage e sul sito ti spegano come installarlo... io sono 4 anni che lo utilizzo e in casa ho la tua stessa situazione, ci sono io e mio fratello che abbiamo la posta sul server e accediamo a consultarla sia con winzozz che con linux, io utilizzo linux+gnome+evolution e winzoz+thunderbird, mio fratello utilizza linux-kde-kmail e winzozz+thunderbird... il tutto &egrave; + funzionale e non necessita di particolari esportazionei di filesystem su samba(winzoz) o nfs(linux) con le varie complicazioni per quanto riguarda gli accessi contemporanei o situazioni strane.

Comunque se non ti fidi di dovecot, puoi utilizzare courier-imap &egrave; molto valido e anche ben documentato...

P.S. per vedere i messaggi di tutti, basta che condividi il file posta inviata con i giusti diritti, e fai dei link simbolici sulle maildir  :Wink: 

Comunque non mi sembra il massimo della sicurezza far leggere atutti la posta inviata di tutti, almeno anche solo per il discorso privacy e "dati sensibili".

Good Hacking my friends  :Cool:  :Laughing: 

----------

## strafacendo

il problema della privacy non esiste perchè è uno studio e tutti devono sapere di tutti, accedono ai computer solo persone fidate. Grazie per i suggerimenti ora faccio delle prove e vedo quello che mi soddisfa di più.

Grazie a tutti

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ci sarebbe anche il buon cyrus-imap come server  :Wink: 

----------

